# anyone still consuming gluten?



## smelliebellie (Oct 14, 2012)

how do you feel with or without it?


----------



## joplin1975 (Jul 21, 2011)

Sure.  I did GF for a few months years and didn't notice a difference.

I do try to limit carbs, but that's a different conversation altogether.


----------



## jenny v (May 6, 2012)

I went gluten free for two months and it didn't make a whit of difference for me. Unless you count the fact that I was super cranky because I couldn't have bread. LOL!


----------



## piggley (Sep 15, 2012)

I did GF for a while, but like Joplin I didnt notice a difference,
However, unfortunately I have to avoid eggs, dairy, Nightshades, most seeds like Soy and lentils and of course sugar, and alchohol .. rice can be a problem if I have much-
Pretty much down to fruit onions, steak and boiled greens, 
(Please Santa, dont take my bread away)
Seeing as the whole world tells me about the evils of gluten I most probably should stop eating it , probably I have gluten antibodies in my gut lining.. very likely.
But as i feel pretty good at the moment I wont stress about it,

Saw a lovely cookery program the other night about Egyptian Food-ahh to die for!.
Tomatoes, Lentils, seeds everywhere, sugary syrups, ect-
I figure I would die in about 3 months- , but it might be worth it,


----------



## smelliebellie (Oct 14, 2012)

and to sum we all have hashis too! I went gf for four months and consumed gluten recently and felt fine. I guess if were not sensitive, no sense in not eating it if it doesnt affect us anyway? Thanks for the responses guys!


----------



## piggley (Sep 15, 2012)

I think Gluten is a major sensitiser, so many people feel better when they stop eating it,! - seems involved in triggering off all sorts of things , amine sensitivity, tryptapase, histamine-makes mast cells go nuts, ..its a mystery why we become allergic to normal healthy food and grow all these damn antibodies,
I have a Cousin who needs an epipen if she gets a sniff of shellfish, or peanuts, so i shouldnt whine,
I know I really should go gluten free - Psoriasis and Hypo, first thing sensible people would do is lose the gluten,
i'm weak, thats what..


----------



## sjmjuly (Mar 23, 2012)

NO No & HELL NO. But I have food allergies so gluten free isn't an option for me. I was deathly ill before I stopped eating it. I accidentally got a hold of some last weekend and woke up with a raging migraine. At least the "middle of the night" thyroid attacks have stopped. Those are by far the WORST.


----------



## maybaby (Oct 26, 2011)

I had been gluten free for 2 months until last night. I broke down and ordered pizza because our hot water heater was out, we'd been working on replacement all day, it was raining and I had a kitchen full of dirty dishes. My neck around my throat area was itching before bed and today still itching with rash there and on the insides of my knees.

I had that knee rash along with an elbow rash over summer vacation and I suspected gluten. You know when you are on vacation you eat things you wouldn't normally. I wasn't 100% because I was also in the sun everyday with sunscreen on. Now I know it was gluten.


----------



## lexi731 (Dec 6, 2012)

I've been debating whether it would be worth it for me to try to go gluten free. I don't think I have a problem with gluten, but I'm starting to think I may be allergic to soy. Part of me wants to try an elimination diet to see if it helps, but the other part of me doesn't want to give up the foods I love.

Could soy and/or gluten be contributing to migraines?


----------



## webster2 (May 19, 2011)

I was GF for over a year, and kind of doubted that it made a difference. So...I found out that it makes a huge difference for me.


----------



## piggley (Sep 15, 2012)

Hi lexi, 
I think lots of Migraine victims find their headaches are flared up by various foods -stress of course too. 
Been reading lately that low Magnesium levels can trigger Migraines as well.


----------



## nvsmom (Sep 30, 2012)

I am a celiac so I am gf. I do feel better without it.

I am one of the few celiacs (one out of eight) who had gastrointestinal issues when I ate it. I got quite a raw pain for an hour or two and then I would bloat up and appear pregnant (literally) in the evenings. It also caused hairloss, some fatigue, and migraines. I had migraines 2-3 weeks per month, on and off. They were nasty. I now only get a migraine 1-3 days a month... and yes, I was shocked that gluten was causing them... I had no clue!

I also have a great deal of arthritic like joint pain on and off, to the point where I have a hard time cutting food and can not lift my children. I am waiting to see a rheumatologist because I suspect it is lupus, but after 7 months gf my joint pain is improving. Yeah! Neurological and joint issues are often the last to improve on the gf diet. It often takes 6 months to a year or so to see an improvement. That is why a gluten free trial should never be less than 3 months... healing takes time... sometimes a lot of it. LOL


----------



## bigfoot (May 13, 2011)

Began my GF journey around May 2011. We joke that when I accidentally consume it, that I've gotten "glutened." Do I miss the donuts, breads, pizzas, and burgers. Sure. But they do make many GF products now and lots of restaurants and stores have started carrying GF options, too. The trick when eating out is to watch for cross-contamination. I've heard of some folks being so sensitive that they get it when a restaurant uses the same cooking pans they use for gluten-containing foods.

For me it brings on an awful brain fog, feeling generally ill, and sticks around for days. According to the doc, gluten can hang around in your system for weeks. One slip up and it'll get you (or, at least, me). While I don't have Celiac's, I do have a very nasty gluten sensitivity.

IMHO, for anyone with Hashi's (or thyroid issues) to keep eating gluten is just playing with fire.


----------



## lexi731 (Dec 6, 2012)

piggley said:


> Hi lexi,
> I think lots of Migraine victims find their headaches are flared up by various foods -stress of course too.
> Been reading lately that low Magnesium levels can trigger Migraines as well.


I never used to have food triggers for my migraines; just hormone-related migraines. Lately, it seems like something I'm eating is triggering it but I'm not being diligent enough in tracking them and what I'm eating to find out what it is. The worst is after eating sushi, though. I'm thinking it's either the MSG or the soy in the soy sauce.
I agree with the Magnesium. Whenever I feel like I'm getting a migraine in the morning, or I wake up with one, I always eat a banana and generally feel better.


----------



## piggley (Sep 15, 2012)

lexi731 said:


> I never used to have food triggers for my migraines; just hormone-related migraines. Lately, it seems like something I'm eating is triggering it but I'm not being diligent enough in tracking them and what I'm eating to find out what it is. The worst is after eating sushi, though. I'm thinking it's either the MSG or the soy in the soy sauce.
> I agree with the Magnesium. Whenever I feel like I'm getting a migraine in the morning, or I wake up with one, I always eat a banana and generally feel better.


Lexi, MSG is infamous for triggering Migraines, avoid high glutamate food in general-Soy sauce, good old Parmesan Cheese too,..another yummy, sigh-
My Sons GF gets her Migraines triggered by Perfumes, big time, one sniff of scent and Boom.


----------



## Lovlkn (Dec 20, 2009)

Isn't there a blood test for gluten insensitivity?

I had the test during a colonscopy so I wonder if they took a sample or a blood test to determine insensitivity - which I luckily tested negative to.


----------



## piggley (Sep 15, 2012)

bigfoot said:


> Began my GF journey around May 2011. We joke that when I accidentally consume it, that I've gotten "glutened." Do I miss the donuts, breads, pizzas, and burgers. Sure. But they do make many GF products now and lots of restaurants and stores have started carrying GF options, too. The trick when eating out is to watch for cross-contamination. I've heard of some folks being so sensitive that they get it when a restaurant uses the same cooking pans they use for gluten-containing foods.
> 
> For me it brings on an awful brain fog, feeling generally ill, and sticks around for days. According to the doc, gluten can hang around in your system for weeks. One slip up and it'll get you (or, at least, me). While I don't have Celiac's, I do have a very nasty gluten sensitivity.
> 
> IMHO, for anyone with Hashi's (or thyroid issues) to keep eating gluten is just playing with fire.


I think you are right Bigfoot..I read that often people can have the Gluten antiodies in their Gut, even though they test negative for Gluten sensitivity.


----------



## nvsmom (Sep 30, 2012)

Lovlkn said:


> Isn't there a blood test for gluten insensitivity?
> 
> I had the test during a colonscopy so I wonder if they took a sample or a blood test to determine insensitivity - which I luckily tested negative to.


There are blood tests for celiac disease but there is not an accepted test for gluten sensitivity yet. I know there are stool tests and some blood tests out there that test for food sensitivities but the main stream medical community has not accepted them.


----------



## lexi731 (Dec 6, 2012)

piggley said:


> Lexi, MSG is infamous for triggering Migraines, avoid high glutamate food in general-Soy sauce, good old Parmesan Cheese too,..another yummy, sigh-
> My Sons GF gets her Migraines triggered by Perfumes, big time, one sniff of scent and Boom.


I never used to be this sensitive, which is why I forget and eat the foods that make me feel terrible. Once I have a migraine, smells are major triggers for making it worse. I get incredibly nauseated with food or perfume smells.
I don't think I'm gluten intolerant (hoping I'm not!) I don't think I could give up my favorite foods.


----------

